# Barrier coat between Polyurethane and white pre - cat Lacquer



## Wagteil (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what I can use as barrier coat, between tinted white pre-cat lacquer sprayed on top of acrylic polyurethane?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

shellac, the real stuff


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dewaxed or so I have been told. I use a lot of it, and usually will solve almost any issues with adhesion.


----------

